# komische probleme mit X

## scobby

also erstmal hab ich X eigentlich zum laufen gebracht

es startet und startet auch gleich twm mit

nun nur leider kann ich GARNIX machen 

nicht mausbewegen geschweige den im aktiven terminal irgendwelche eingabe via keyboard machen.

auch ein strg +f1-6  gehn net

also wenn man net ssh haette wuerde ich sagen abgestuerzt

aber nein den per ssh kann ich noch twm killen und die einzelnen xterms verschwinden tut es auch auf dem X 

nur X ganz killen wird meistens auch nix 

bildschirm komisch verzehrt

hab nvidia(+glx) 

und ne geforce2mx

ne usb maus und ps2 keyboard

unter suse ging X ohne probs 

hmm weis da wer ne lösung ??

und wo bekomm ich ne standart rc config fuer X (da wo so drin steht welche sachen er starten soll, die im home)

----------

## scobby

ok hab nun xinitrc (wmaker.inst hat geholfen)

nun der startet windowmaker perfekt aber ich kann weder maus noch tastatur benutzen

----------

## scobby

config und xfreelog hab ich auf http://www.blue2you.de/xfree

abgelegt 

bitte helft mir 

bin schon fast am verzweifeln

----------

## meyerm

Wenn Du ein "cat /dev/mouse" machst und dann Deine Maus bewegst, passiert da was? 

Ach ja: mit "reset" kannst Du Dein Terminal ggf. wieder lesbar machen  :Wink: 

Funktioniert GPM auf der Konsole? Und Deine Einstellung mit "mouseman" sind auch sicher richtig?

Was Deine Tastatur angeht, waere meine einzige Idee erst mal 

Option "Protocol" "Standard"

hinzuzufuegen.

----------

## scobby

hmmm wenn ich cat /dev/mouse mache kommt garnix

erst hatte ich aber nen permission prob

kann es sein das devfs die permission fuer die devices nicht setzt ?

aber unter root hab ich auch keine mouse

welche rechte brauch den nen device (mouse) damit es funzt `?

----------

## meyerm

Also das "cat /dev/mouse" musst Du als root machen. Die Rechte sind schon ok. 640

Aber mal ne gaaanz bloede Frage (also nicht boese sein - es koennte ja immerhin sein *g*): Sind USB-Maeuse nicht ueber /dev/usbmouse ansprechbar?  :Smile: 

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

also ich hab es nicht geschaft eine Logi USB Maus zum laufen zu bringen. Auch nach intensiver suche im Forum nicht. Erst mit dem USB Adapter lief das ganze. Wenn alle Stricke reissen solltest DU vielleicht den verwenden. Wobei es auch genug gibt, die eine USB Maus zum laufen gebarcht haben. Vielleicht wäre da eine Doku nicht schlecht, vor allem da Wireless keyboards und Mäuse ja immer mehr werden.

Dim

----------

## scobby

hab unter suse schon locker ne logi usb zum laufen gebracht

----------

## scobby

hmmm das is echt shit das ich nichtmal irgendeine eingabe unter X machen kann

so is X irgendwie sinnlos

----------

## Starfox

 *scobby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> auch ein strg +f1-6  gehn net
> 
> 

 

Wenn du von X auf die Konsole willst musst du

```

STRG+ALT+F1

...

STRG+ALT+F6

```

eingeben!

mfg Fox

----------

## scobby

ja schon klar 

war nur beispiel

wollte damit ausdrücken DAS KEINE TASTE GEHT

----------

## easy2k

zu USB Maus - bei mir Logitech Dual Optical

stelle sicher das folgende module geladen sind:

input

mousedev

hid

usb-uhci

Xf86config:

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse"

  Option       "ButtonNumber" "3"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

  Option       "Name" "AutoDetected"

  Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection 

```

Funktioniert bei mir super. Sogar besser als unter Suse.

Dort hatte ich immer das Problem das die Maus ab und an nicht ging.

Hier noch ein link zum USB-Howto in gentoo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79

----------

## scobby

jo usb mouse is erst später dran

aber erstmal muss tastatur oder irgendein anderes input device ne connection zu X bekommen

----------

## meyerm

Auf welcher Konsole startet denn Dein X? 7 oder was anderem?

----------

## scobby

ok problem gelöst

anscheinend lag es daran das mouse auf dem falschen device lag (hab usb mouse und lag auf psaux) und dadurch die tastatur gesperrt wurde

voll dämlich

das X die mouse nicht ignoriert wenn se net funzt 

is doch eigentlich logisch

----------

